# Australians in Cyprus



## snowbunny (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

We are thinking of moving to Cyprus later this year. However, it appears a bit more complicated than we thought:

We are not EU citizens and do not have English/European grandparents so can't use that loophole.

My husband will be working in Africa for the UN (Sudan) which is not the most family friendly place. He will be home every 6 weeks for a break. Australia is too far away so we thought Cyprus might be nice offering a close locality with a good lifestyle, schools etc.

Does anyone know if it is possible for us to reside and have the kids go to school (british) in Cyprus without my husband being employed by a Cyprion company or company office based in Cyprus?

I've asked the consulates this question but have had no answers as yet.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

snowbunny said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are thinking of moving to Cyprus later this year. However, it appears a bit more complicated than we thought:
> 
> ...


you may be able to get a residents permit under the following catergory if your husbands earnings are enough to keep you without you having to work.


Category F
Persons who possess and have fully and freely at their disposal a secured annual income, high enough to give them a decent living in Cyprus, without having to engage in any business, trade or profession. The annual income required should be at least CY£5,600 for a single applicant and moreover at least CY£2,700 for every dependent person, but the Immigration Control Board may demand additional amounts as necessary(these amounts are of course out of date as they are in Cyprus pounds) Most applicants come under this Category, the majority of them being pensioners or retired persons.

For the granting of an Immigration Permit application is submitted on form M.67 to the Civil Registry and Migration Department directly or through the District Aliens and Immigration Branches of the Police. The application should be accompanied by the appropriate documents, depending on the Category for which it is submitted. Applications for Category F which are the most usual should be accompanied by the original of documents regarding the income of the applicants. Applicants who are abroad may submit an application directly to Cyprus, as stated above or through the local Consular Authorities of the Republic of Cyprus. The applications are examined by the Immigration Control Board which submits a relevant suggestion to the Minister of the Interior for a decision to be taken.

This extract is taken from the Cyprus Gov Web portal.

Veronica


----------



## snowbunny (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for you quick reply!!! We had seen this "Category F" as well, and were wondering if it would apply to us as, so now, I think we'll just forge ahead with our enquiries and see what comes of it. Also happy to hear from anyone else's advice/experiences as well.
Thanks Veronica
Snowbunny. 



Veronica said:


> you may be able to get a residents permit under the following catergory if your husbands earnings are enough to keep you without you having to work.
> 
> 
> Category F
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

snowbunny said:


> Thanks for you quick reply!!! We had seen this "Category F" as well, and were wondering if it would apply to us as, so now, I think we'll just forge ahead with our enquiries and see what comes of it. Also happy to hear from anyone else's advice/experiences as well.
> Thanks Veronica
> Snowbunny.


I am not sure whethe it would apply to you but its worth a try. I can't think of any other category that would as you are not EU citizens.
You would probably have to renew your visa every year for the first few years.


----------

